# breckenridge trip video



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

when was this? was peak 10 open? it looks like snow is down this year. thinking about planning a trip this year. but not if the snow is junk...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Those skinny pants scare my balls

Looks like fun though


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> when was this? was peak 10 open? it looks like snow is down this year. thinking about planning a trip this year. but not if the snow is junk...


this was this dec 24th-26th


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> when was this? was peak 10 open? it looks like snow is down this year. thinking about planning a trip this year. but not if the snow is junk...


Peak 10 is open. It's not much fun with so little snow though... 

And that helmet isn't going to do you much good unbuckled. Cool video though


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ColoRADical said:


> Peak 10 is open. It's not much fun with so little snow though...
> 
> And that helmet isn't going to do you much good unbuckled. Cool video though


thanks man


----------

